# Shooting 45LC Beretta Bisley again



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

45 Long Colt - field-test with Alliant American Select, and IMR
Trail Boss
!!Study the reloading data before using any reloads published!!

Gun: circa 2007, Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL.45 LC,
Nickel finish (highly polished stainless steel) with a 4-3 / 4" barrel.

Load # 1: 13 cartridges to test.
.45 Caliber, 250gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452
5.3grs Alliant American Select (on the minimum side), CCI 300 Large
Pistol primer, 8ea. 45 Rem Mag R-P (Remington) / 5ea. BHAcartridges
Mild recoil. Accurate.

Load # 2: 10 cartridges to test.
.45 Caliber, 250gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452
5.7grs IMR Trail Boss, CCI 300 Large Pistol primer, BHA cartridges.
Manageable recoil. Accurate.

Load # 3: 10 cartridges to test.
.45 Caliber, 250gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452
5.8grs IMR Trail Boss, CCI 300 Large Pistol primer, BHA cartridges.
Manageable recoil. Accurate.

These reloads were shot at 37 yards; it grouped 4"-6" low and 2"-3" to
the left. When unload'n, each empty cartridge slipped out of the
chamber. No split/abused cases. Inspection of the fired cartridges
proved, no flat primers, no black spot in middle of primer. There was
no powder grains left over.

Temperature about 80F, sky clear, sun was out, and 1-5mph breeze.
All shooting done in the kneeling position. All in all, I was very
satisfied with these reloads.

Tried awhile back: 20 cartridges to test.
.45 Caliber, 250gr Rushmore Cowboy LRNFP bullet, miked at .452
8.0grs Alliant Unique, CCI 300 Large Pistol primer, BHA cartridges.
Smokey like shooting Black Powder. Dirtied the gun quickly.
Sharp manageable recoil. Appears accurate.
These reloads were shot at 25 yards; it grouped 4"-6" low and 2"-3" to
the Left.


----------

